

Reddit's secrets are being leaked by the company's former CEO - Cadsby
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/15/8967477/doxxing-reddit-yishan-wong-ellen-pao-steve-huffman-alexis-ohanian

======
Alex999
"" if there was anything racist, sexist, or homophobic I'd ban it right away""
\- so much for free speech :|

